# Codefire Aosp users?



## drwario (May 11, 2012)

I'm using cm9 6/20 holiday2 build. I use it as much as possible. I mostly txt anyway. So its not to bad. I'm curious to hear if anyone else uses any of these builds. If so how does it make you feel about the device now. For me its great. Sure there are bugs. But who cares. I have a defy as well. Over there we had ics booting the same week source was released. And it was a blast using it from when nothing worked till now where its one of the more stable cm9 roms.

I am looking forward to the building of this Rom to be just as much fun. Just need a spot to rap about it so we don't clog synergys topic.

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xallinvaynex (Jun 3, 2012)

Though i couldn't use it on a daily basis, i did play around with it when i could. I have to say it felt great to see aosp on our device. I get the feeling that synergy is a perfectionist, which is a good thing for us. That being said the new route he has chosen will probaly be only better!


----------



## synergy (May 10, 2012)

drwario said:


> I'm using cm9 6/20 holiday2 build. I use it as much as possible. I mostly txt anyway. So its not to bad. I'm curious to hear if anyone else uses any of these builds. If so how does it make you feel about the device now. For me its great. Sure there are bugs. But who cares. I have a defy as well. Over there we had ics booting the same week source was released. And it was a blast using it from when nothing worked till now where its one of the more stable cm9 roms.
> 
> I am looking forward to the building of this Rom to be just as much fun. Just need a spot to rap about it so we don't clog synergys topic.
> 
> Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk 2


You know there's no in call mic for it, right? I'll change the folders on goo-im to reflect it.


----------



## drwario (May 11, 2012)

Yeah. Other than a toy this phone is just a leash for my wife. My kids only txt anyway. And I told the mrs. The phone is broke and can't take calls right now. If I need to make a call that bad I just use her phone.
Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drwario (May 11, 2012)

synergy said:


> You know there's no in call mic for it, right? I'll change the folders on goo-im to reflect it.


Maybe on this thread in here people who play with these early roms can talk about what works and what doesn't. With eachother. Nothing official u know. 
Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jtford (Jul 2, 2012)

Quit gloating you non-ATT users!lol I asked Syn 2 days ago about progress and was told data is working now and the mic issue for ATT users such as myself, should be fixed and ready for download by this weekend. So, I started getting a little aroused. Then, yesterday on one of these threads Syn said development of AOSP has stopped and Jellybean has taken presidence with regard to development. I'm contemplating gun to head vs. slitting of the wrist. Your take?


----------



## synergy (May 10, 2012)

jtford said:


> Quit gloating you non-ATT users!lol I asked Syn 2 days ago about progress and was told data is working now and the mic issue for ATT users such as myself, should be fixed and ready for download by this weekend. So, I started getting a little aroused. Then, yesterday on one of these threads Syn said development of AOSP has stopped and Jellybean has taken presidence with regard to development. I'm contemplating gun to head vs. slitting of the wrist. Your take?


I have a feeling you will prefer this jellybean aosp creation. Setting it up for full aosp master compatibility also  jb-devel branches here: github.com/CodeFireAOSP


----------



## jtford (Jul 2, 2012)

synergy said:


> I have a feeling you will prefer this jellybean aosp creation. Setting it up for full aosp master compatibility also  jb-devel branches here: github.com/CodeFireAOSP


I'm sure I will and cant wait for a change. Has development started?

BTW. Flashed your kernel today and been great so far.


----------



## synergy (May 10, 2012)

jtford said:


> I'm sure I will and cant wait for a change. Has development started?
> 
> BTW. Flashed your kernel today and been great so far.


It sure has. Checkout that link in the post above to see the new jellybean AOSP organization. I've been doing everything on new jb-devel branches based on aosp master.


----------



## jtford (Jul 2, 2012)

synergy said:


> It sure has. Checkout that link in the post above to see the new jellybean AOSP organization. I've been doing everything on new jb-devel branches based on aosp master.


Sweet! Checking it out now. I'm not going to ask for an ETA though! lol This is easing my CM9 heartbreak.


----------

